# Apple TV coupure Wi-FI



## braindogs (9 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

 Orange vient de me changer ma live box en raison de plusieurs dysfonctionnements.

 Ma box est donc un modèle tout récent (je nai pas pu identifier le fabricant) 

 Or, avec cette nouvelle box quand jutilise lApple TV (dernier modèle) je rencontre des problèmes.

 Ainsi, quand je veux écouter de la musique via Icloud ou en voulant regarder le contenu de mon ordinateur téléchargé sur Itunes (séries, fims ) jai fréquemment des coupures Wi-FI et je dois tout redémarrer.

 En revanche la connexion internet ne semble pas être affectée.

 Jai vu une news sur ce site précisant que les B-Box (donc Bouygues si je ne me trompe pas) avait ce problème en octobre.

 J'ai tenté une restau de l'Apple TV.
 
 Je voulais savoir si jétais le seul dans cette situation et ce que je pouvais faire.

 Davance Merci


----------



## sirenedaisy (20 Mai 2012)

j'ai apple tv et ça coupe toutes les minutes, donc impossible de regarder qqchose. J'ai une connexion wifi Orange qui est bonne avec une livebox 2 . Si qqu'un peut m'aider . merci


----------



## Lauange (25 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

Quelle est la qualité du signal entre l'ATV et la LB2 ?


----------

